# balance / fader



## Tapioco (Jan 15, 2009)

*bass/treble/balance/fader - μπάσα/πρίμα/ισοστάθμιση/(;)*

Μεταφράζω το εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών ενός player (μόνο έτσι το βρίσκω στα ελληνικά) και έχω ένα δίλημμα για τους παραπάνω όρους.
Ξέρω πώς μεταφράζονται (εκτός από το fader) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τους βάλω στο κείμενο μεταφρασμένους ή να τους αφήσω στα αγγλικά όπως κάνουν όλοι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2009)

Αν πάνω στη συσκευή αυτή καθαυτή τα κουμπάκια είναι στα Αγγλικά (που θα είναι), θα το άφηνα στα Αγγλικά και αν μπορούσα θα έβαζα και το Ελληνικό κάπου. Μια λέξη που παίζει για το fader στα Ελληνικά είναι εξασθενητής.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 15, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Αμβρόσιε.
Μου ενισχύεις αυτό που σκεφτόμουνα.


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

Στα γρήγορα:
Το balance *δεν* είναι ισοστάθμιση. Η ισοστάθμιση είναι αυτό που κάνει το equaliser (ρύθμιση της έντασης ανά ζώνη συχνοτήτων), ενώ το balance είναι η κατανομή της έντασης μεταξύ αριστερού και δεξιού ηχείου.


----------



## fofoka (Jan 15, 2009)

Μήπως το *fader* είναι "ποτενσιόμετρο";


----------



## dipylos (Jan 15, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fader#Fader


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Στα γρήγορα:
> Το balance *δεν* είναι ισοστάθμιση. Η ισοστάθμιση είναι αυτό που κάνει το equaliser (ρύθμιση της έντασης ανά ζώνη συχνοτήτων), ενώ το balance είναι η κατανομή της έντασης μεταξύ αριστερού και δεξιού ηχείου.




Τότε το λάθος αυτό το κάνει πολύς λαός.
Το βρήκα σε πολλές πηγές: http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GZHZ_itIT306IT306&q=%ce%b9%cf%83%ce%bf%cf%83%cf%84%ce%ac%ce%b8%ce%bc%ce%b9%cf%83%ce%b7+balance
Για να το ξαναψάξω.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

Η Wikipedia, στο άρθρο για τον στερεοφωνικό ήχο, λέει:

Balance can mean the amount of signal from each channel reproduced in a stereo audio recording. Typically, a balance control will have 0 dB of gain in the center position for both channels, and attenuate one channel as the control is turned, leaving the other channel at 0 dB.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound#Balance


----------



## YiannisMark (Jan 15, 2009)

Αν μιλάμε για ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινήτου, σε κάποια manual που έχω δει ορίζεται ότι Fader -> Balance control front/rear. Και αυτό ακριβώς είναι που κάνει το fader.
Στο παρελθόν τα έχω δει (ή πει; Μακρινό παρελθόν και δεν θυμάμαι καλα): balance-> «εξισορρόπηση» και fader-> «προοδευτική εξασθένιση» ή και «εξισορρόπηση εμπρός/πίσω».


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

YiannisMark said:


> Αν μιλάμε για ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινήτου, σε κάποια manual που έχω δει ορίζεται ότι Fader -> Balance control front/rear. Και αυτό ακριβώς είναι που κάνει το fader.


+1 (για ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτου πάντα)



YiannisMark said:


> Στο παρελθόν τα έχω δει (ή πει; Μακρινό παρελθόν και δεν θυμάμαι καλα): balance-> «εξισορρόπηση» και fader-> «προοδευτική εξασθένιση» ή και «εξισορρόπηση εμπρός/πίσω».


Αν μιλάμε για το fader με την έννοια του "balance εμπρός/πίσω", η "προοδευτική εξασθένιση" είναι κάπως παραπλανητική.
Όσο για το "εξισορρόπηση", αυτή την απόδοση (μεταξύ άλλων) χρησιμοποιεί και η Microsoft. Για την ακρίβεια βέβαια, μάλλον ανισορροπία επιφέρει το balance, μια και το χρησιμοποιούμε για να ενισχύσουμε το ένα κανάλι εις βάρος του άλλου. :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 15, 2009)

Tapioco said:


> ...εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών ενός player (μόνο έτσι το βρίσκω στα ελληνικά).



Όταν έκανα οδηγίες χρήσης, συνήθως το μεταφράζαμε ως συσκευή αναπαραγωγής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε:

*player = συσκευή αναπαραγωγής
balance control = ρυθμιστικό εξισορρόπησης ήχου
fader = ρυθμιστικό εξισορρόπησης εμπρός/πίσω*

Αυτές είναι οι φλύαρες αποδόσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2009)

OK για τα άλλα, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι fader=ρυθμιστικό εξισορρόπησης μπρος/πίσω. Fader μπορει να είναι πολλά πράγματα και πολλές αποδόσεις παίζουν στο διαδίκτυο ανάλογα με τη συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία που επιτελεί.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 15, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια. (σοβαρά μιλάω)
... αλλά το δίλημμα που είχα έγινε τετράλημμα:
- Να συμβάλλω στον εμπλουτισμό της μητρικής μου γλώσσας;
- Θα μπορέσω να δώσω στον πελάτη να καταλάβει πως το _fader _έγινε _ρυθμιστικό εξισορρόπησης εμπρός/πίσω_;
- Ο Έλληνας χρήστης θα καταλάβει πιο εύκολα το _συσκευή αναπαραγωγής _ή το _πλέγιερ_;
- Να πω "δε γαμείς" και να τσοντάρω το αγγλικό, για να ξεμπερδεύω;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

Δείτε κι αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Το fader στο _σύστημα αναπαραγωγής ήχου*_ (ή ηχοσύστημα) που έχω στο αυτοκίνητο, κάνει _ρύθμιση κατανομής ήχου (μπρος-πίσω)_. 
Νομίζω οτι ο όρος εδώ, έχει διαφορετική έννοια από το fade στην εικόνα, που είναι _εξασθένιση_.

(*το οποίο, περίεργως, επιμένω να λέω ακόμα ραδιόφωνο ή ραδιοκασετόφωνο )


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω. Κανονικά, αυτό το κάνει το balance, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα. Τα fader και cross-fader που ξέρω και που έχω δει εγώ σε εξοπλισμό ήχου, *απομειώνουν την ένταση του ήχου*. Αλλά γι' αυτό είπα ότι εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του εξοπλισμού. Πάντως, δεν διαφέρουν και πάρα πολύ από τα fader εικόνας ή και φωτιστικών στη λειτουργία τους!

Καλό θα ήταν να μας πει ο Tapioco για τι σύστημα ακριβώς μιλάμε. Αν και δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθεί η απόδοση. Καλό είναι να λέγεται με μία λέξη για όλα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Μα κι εγώ έτσι το ήξερα, αλλά στο σύστημα που έχω, το fader δουλεύει ως εξής: Στο +9 ακούμε μόνο εμείς μπροστά (κλασική, "έντεχνα" ελληνικά, ροκ, έθνικ...), στο -9 ακούνε μόνο πίσω τα παιδιά (hip-hop, mainstream, metal κλπ) και στο 0 ακούμε στην ίδια ένταση οι μπρος και πίσω (τα ...κοινής αποδοχής). Στις ενδιάμεσες θέσεις την σπάμε οι μεν στους δε...


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Καλό θα ήταν να μας πει ο Tapioco για τι σύστημα ακριβώς μιλάμε. Αν και δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθεί η απόδοση. Καλό είναι να λέγεται με μία λέξη για όλα.


Αυτό είναι αδύνατο. Όσο κι αν η βασική ιδέα είναι ίδια, μιλάμε για τέσσερις διαφορετικές εφαρμογές:

α) Fader σε ηχοσυστήματα (players) 
β) Fader (και crossfader) σε κονσόλες ήχου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fade_(audio_engineering)#Fader)
γ) Fade εικόνας (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fade_(film))
δ) Fade φωτισμού (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fade_(lighting))

Ο Tapioco μάς είπε είπε από το πρώτο του ποστ για τι σύστημα μιλάμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

stathis said:


> Αυτό είναι αδύνατο. Όσο κι αν η βασική ιδέα είναι ίδια, μιλάμε για τέσσερις διαφορετικές εφαρμογές:
> 
> α) Fader σε ηχοσυστήματα (players)
> β) Fader (και crossfader) σε κονσόλες ήχου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fade_(audio_engineering)#Fader)
> ...



Δεν το βρίσκω αδύνατο, γιατί επιτελούν ακριβώς την ίδια λειτουργία. Η μόνη νομίζω που υπάρχει απόκλιση είναι στα συστήματα αυτοκινήτου.



stathis said:


> Ο Tapioco μάς είπε είπε από το πρώτο του ποστ για τι σύστημα μιλάμε.



Αλήθεια; Για τι σύστημα μιλάμε λοιπόν κι εγώ ακόμα δεν το έχω καταλάβει;


----------



## stathis (Jan 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Για τι σύστημα μιλάμε λοιπόν κι εγώ ακόμα δεν το έχω καταλάβει;


Συσκευή αναπαραγωγής ήχου (player).


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Καλό θα ήταν να μας πει ο Tapioco για τι σύστημα ακριβώς μιλάμε.



Ναι, έχεις δίκιο.
Είναι συσκευή αναπαραγωγής DVD/DVD-R/DVD-RW/VCD/CD/CD-R/CD-RW/MP3 που εγκαθίσταται σε αυτοκίνητα.
Παίζει μουσική, βλέπεις ταινίες, σε προειδοποιεί αν δεν κατέβασες το χειρόφρενο.
Μέχρι και με κάμερα για όπισθεν αυτοκινήτου συνδέεται! 

Κάτι τέτοιο:


----------

